# hazard lights wont turn off



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

anyone help me out on why my hazards wont turn off, its a 94 jetta


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: hazard lights wont turn off (gallhue)*

Faulty hazard switch.
Or faulty alarm if ones wired.


----------

